# box



## freeway (Nov 5, 2009)

how big must I make my box with 2 alpine r 1222d with two three-inch ported


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

Not sure if you've checked out this site:
Calculators, Charts, and Diagrams


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on what you're doing with it, what you're putting it in, and what you're running it with.


Your question is like asking "How long should I pave my road, I drive a Honda Accord?". There are other variables.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1222D.PDF


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice find ^^^^ [ it's in there/both sealed and ported]

If this is not what your after, you can put the specifications into a box building program and design one you like.


----------

